# Havoc just got his Nosework 1 title!



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Woo hoo. My husband just called to tell me! We got into this local trial at the last minute and didn't even have time to stress or practice. This was their third attempt and I guess it went just like butter!
Havoc will never be the fastest but he is very thorough and methodical. I'm so happy for my husband. He has grown so much as a handler.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations, you must be so so happy and proud!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations!! Such happy news! Kudos to Havoc and your husband My boy is finishing up the first class of nose work this Thursday at Seattle Agility Center. I hope to do competition also.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Havoc and husband!!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

That's great! Methodical is wonderful to have. Hope Havoc's nosework career continues to be fabulous!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job! Congratulations to Havoc and your husband!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Everyone..they just got home and I'm getting the play by play.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

